# The Grand is jammin!



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

....with ice. Should be up to the dam later tonite. 2 photos I took off of Bridge st. on the way home from work.


----------



## FlyFishingAttorney (Dec 26, 2007)

Funny how you can see the feces frozen in that ice.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

FlyFishingAttorney said:


> Funny how you can see the feces frozen in that ice.


Wow...combining fly fishing with being an attorney! Boy--I'm sure Satan has a lot planned for you, huh? :lol:

Hi, welcome to the site. We haven't met, But I'm Thousandcasts--I loathe flyfishing and lawyers. OK, scratch that...if given a choice between the two, I have no problem with lawyers. :lol:

I also joke around alot on here.


----------



## r_smith188 (Jan 18, 2008)

Oh no, the dreaded jam!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Look out below!

Thanks for posting the pix Mark. Wanna fish there Saturday?:lol:


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

There is already an ice dam between Webber and Portland Dams.


----------



## FlyFishingAttorney (Dec 26, 2007)

thousandcasts said:


> Wow...combining fly fishing with being an attorney! Boy--I'm sure Satan has a lot planned for you, huh? :lol:
> 
> Hi, welcome to the site. We haven't met, But I'm Thousandcasts--I loathe flyfishing and lawyers. OK, scratch that...if given a choice between the two, I have no problem with lawyers. :lol:
> 
> I also joke around alot on here.


ThousandCasts,

See you're a KISS fan. And you accuse me of being connected to Satan? I have a feeling that the devil and Gene Simmons are one and the same. How else could he have become a multi, multi, multi millionaire with a still hot Playboy girlfriend (while bangin 20,000 other chicks) by being the now owner of a band whose most popular song contains the very sophisticated refrain of "I want to rock and roll all night and party every day." That dude must have a pact with Satan to have gotten so far with so very little.

I hope to make it to a W Michigan meet n greet. Maybe I can persuade you that fly fishing is not part of Satan's master plan.

And I don't have a problem with you bouncing skein as long as it's not brook trout skein. If it's brook trout skein, then you must have a 666 tattoed somewhere on your body.:evil:


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Yeah Tim, good thing you had other things going on and I guess my plans have changed now too :rant:. Guess I'll just tend to the smoker all day.
Only the boils of the dam is open water now. Looks like the upper river is frozen up too. Might be a good show if it gives away next week in the warm up.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Well make sure you stand down there all day waiting, camera at the ready, to capture the event when it happens Grandman!!!


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

The Grand about three years ago (it looks warm, but it was bitter cold that day)-


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

GVSUKUSH said:


> The Grand about three years ago (it looks warm, but it was bitter cold that day)-


Yeah, here is another shot from that one in 2005, so far it is not quite as spactacular this time.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

FlyFishingAttorney said:


> ThousandCasts,
> 
> See you're a KISS fan. And you accuse me of being connected to Satan? I have a feeling that the devil and Gene Simmons are one and the same. How else could he have become a multi, multi, multi millionaire with a still hot Playboy girlfriend (while bangin 20,000 other chicks) by being the now owner of a band whose most popular song contains the very sophisticated refrain of "I want to rock and roll all night and party every day." That dude must have a pact with Satan to have gotten so far with so very little.
> 
> ...


And that, my friends, is how we like to play around here! Nicely done! :lol::lol:


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Hutch... I could see you and the flyfishing layer actually becoming drinking buddies!!! He's got the same sense of humor you do (or appears to at least). Maybe he could help you out in your next divorce????


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

FlyFishingAttorney said:


> I hope to make it to a W Michigan meet n greet. Maybe I can persuade you that fly fishing is not part of Satan's master plan.


..."And tell me again just how that flyrod got crammed up there?" asks the emergency room doctor.


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Watcha gonna smoke ths weekend OGM!


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

waterfoul said:


> Hutch... I could see you and the flyfishing layer actually becoming drinking buddies!!! He's got the same sense of humor you do (or appears to at least). Maybe he could help you out in your next divorce????


Maybe...however you incorrectly assue that there would be a "next" marriage to proceed a "next" divorce.

Go stand in the corner and hit yourself in the junk with a baseball bat 50 times for even thinking that.


----------



## Undertow (Apr 5, 2006)

All these pics of the grand....talk of floatin turds....U guys are making homesick for my fav. river. Oh if I can only hold the tears back
Undertow


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

FlyFishingAttorney said:


> ThousandCasts,
> I hope to make it to a W Michigan meet n greet. Maybe I can persuade you that fly fishing is not part of Satan's master plan.


 
FFA it's nice to meet you.

After Quest/John (who moderates this forum and that's a Mission Impossible job) I'm Tcasts' favorite moderator and one of his heroes for sure. As for persuading the guy that fly fishing is anything to the left of an evil plot foisted upon the angling world by demons from the nether regions that is another Mission Impossible. He's the kind o' guy who would rather fish a river for black w/white splotches salmon in October than prowl a sacred trout stream for brown and brook trout. Yes, he is a strange man indeed.

This is one of my rare foray's from the NW River Forum into the SW Rivers Forum, but the opportunity to jab at Hutch (Tcast) makes it worth the trip........:lol:

On the topic of this thread thanks for posting the photos of my old "home stream". Until I was 13 years old in the last century I grew up about 200 yds. from the fish ladder on the West Side (Catholic Central '62/Go Cougars!).


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Spanky said:


> Watcha gonna smoke ths weekend OGM!


Chuck roast, my first attempt at beef. It just wen on the rack. Hope it turns out like that stuff you been showin us! Really wanted to fish too :sad: .
Maybe I'll go take another peek at the river and see whats developed while that roast smolders.


----------



## FlyFishingAttorney (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks, Whit.

I've never fished at 6th Street out of fear of catching Lord knows what disease. I've read in the past on this site about "carpfest". Maybe in exchange for the fly guys lowering ourselves on that day to wade the Grand chasing carp (which are great fun) the "fly fishing sux" guys can actually give fly fishing a try sometime during hopper season when even they might catch a fish on a fly that's fairly easy to see/drift.

Heck, ThousandCasts is even welcome to see if he can find an official KISS Army fly rod cuz Gene Simmons is willing to slap a KISS label on anything that guys like him will buy. While it seems as though the official KISS ARMY coffin is sold out, he can have a fine, fine glass of KISS wine after a day of fly fishing. Again, Gene Simmons is a lot like my favorite musician Jimmy Buffett - a genius worth hundreds of millions because their fans are dumb enough to buy any "official" KISS ARMY/Parrothead merchandise.

Here's the KISS wine:lol:

http://www.celebritycellars.com/_kiss.php


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

fishintheblood said:


> They have in years past, but have not in quite a long time. not sure if they will even consider it as an option in this day and age?


Right, liabilities is why I believe. It was explained back in the 2005 jam in the news if I remember right. If they blast, something happens to someone or their property it can be blamed on whoever did the blasting. Or some horse manure like that. Other wise Ma Nature takes her course and it is just dealt with....
.....I'd blast, nyuk-nyuk-nyuk! 
Man it is getting more awesome as time goes on, it is worth a stop by and see for yourself. 
I have seen 3 big ones like this and this is the biggest right now I ever seen. The aftermath of the first one I saw was more impressive, compared to 2005, see what this one ends up doing. Ya know things are gonna change :help:.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Wow, unbelievable. Thanks for the pix, they are incredible.


----------



## no lead (Jul 28, 2005)

tonight at 6pm you could almost tell were the dam is. there were tons of slushburgs flowing past the ladder and going under the pack ice. looks like it is down about 1 foot from last night


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Can someone get down there and take a video of the dam area and post it in here?​


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

Whit1 said:


> Can someone get down there and take a video of the dam area and post it in here?​


I'll try tomorrow if I'm not too busy fishing somewhere else.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Don't bother with downtown Axisgear... I was there a couple hours ago and I don't think it's fishable.

There was NO ONE fishing by the way.



















Here's what the fish ladder looked like today.


----------



## JasonCarp (May 9, 2005)

waterfoul said:


> Don't bother with downtown Axisgear... I was there a couple hours ago and I don't think it's fishable.
> 
> There was NO ONE fishing by the way.
> 
> ...


Are you sure there wasn't someone there and you just didn't miss them? Ever skin dive for Steelhead?:lol:


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Thanks Mike!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I took some more stills but see that they are already posted. Good job guys.
Guess I need camera lessons. I took a couple videos and they were huge, way too big to upload from this old dial up modem. Just 8 or 10 seconds was 11 MB and I don't know if my modem or my patience can survive that upload! :lol:
Hopefully someone on here can get a video up for ya Milt! Not real spectacular at this time though....be better with some huge ice chunks bobbin around.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Whit1 said:


> Thanks Mike!


No sweat. Those are the first pics I've taken with my new phone (old one finally gave up the ghost... new one was FREE!!). Not too bad I guess.

I'd say there is about 2' of water going OVER the dam and it falls about 6" or less.


----------



## no lead (Jul 28, 2005)

what do you mean not fishable? me and a few others made some casts tonight. i caught nothing as usual, but another gentleman had a couple on. its tricky with the sheer volume of water blowing by.

i fished jigs under a float, the temps and fast water made it very difficult. soon enough it will clear.


----------



## Ultra-Light (Oct 4, 2007)

*Fishable?*












no lead said:


> what do you mean not fishable? me and a few others made some casts tonight. i caught nothing as usual, but another gentleman had a couple on. its tricky with the sheer volume of water blowing by.


The only possible or logical spot to fish down at the dam right now, would be from the overlook balcony on the west side with a 20ft leader & a 3 oz cannonball sinker. Let the leader roll around in circles in the boils & lasso one in! :lol:


----------



## Ultra-Light (Oct 4, 2007)

This new pocket pen camera seems to take pretty good pictures.


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

I wonder how many are packing in at the "post office" right now.:lol: NO,thank you!


----------



## thesteelheadsniper (May 10, 2007)

I'm already packing!


----------



## fishintheblood (Mar 22, 2006)

Only one or two guys fishing around 12pm.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Trying to get a video up fpr Whit1. Hope this works.
The river has dropped some. Could be a mess if this cold hangs in.

[media]http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/539/Big_Dam_2-10-08.MOV[/media]


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Can anyone help the Olde guy out? I am posting a video challenged.


----------



## Steelhead Addict (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm not a bbcode expert but i think this will work...if you have quicktime installed.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/539/Big_Dam_2-10-08.MOV


----------



## Ultra-Light (Oct 4, 2007)

Oldgrandman,

I converted the .mov file to industry standard .avi format, then back to a .flv flash image, as flash is a common browser plug-in. You must have Adobe Flash Player in order to view the file. I created this image for those that do not choose to use Apple Quicktime.

ADOBE FLASH PLAYER v9.0


----------

